# Heartgard.



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I seem to remember seeing a discussion on this forum about giving heartworm medication, like Heartgard, every 45 days rather than the typical once a month dosage.

I can't find the discussion, but I'd like to get input concerning your experiences, research etc. about this practice


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

A common misconception is that heartworm medication is a PREVENTATIVE. It isn't. It is a potent insecticide that works to kill the larvae of heartworm that have already infected your dog. It doesn't prevent anything at all.

I like to minimize the use of poisons, so I do heartguard only during the summer months, according to the map in the link, and give it every 45 days, not every 30.

As soon as the temperature drops below 57 degrees, the heartworm cycle in the mosquito must start all over. It is actually quite difficult to acquire an infestation. There must be a very particular order of events in the mosquito's larval development for heartworm transmission to occur. 

Here's a couple links that explain why dosing every 45 days works ....

Citadel Tibetan Mastiffs Heartworm Timing

Unknown Facts about Dog Heartworms

Heartworm | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter

Heartworm Medication: Is Year Round Protection Necessary? | Truth4Dogs


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Before I went to every 45 day treatment, which as Tracy said it's not actually a preventative, I researched the life cycle of Heartworms. That help me make my decision not to treat every 30 days.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm in the year round area so we give it year round. Usually about 35-40 days apart.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm in a year round area as well, and we have had issues with dogs that are on monthly heartworm medications still having a heartworm infestation when they get their yearly blood test. My vet's husband's dog is a prime example. He was giving his heartworm treatments every 30-45 days, and when his dog was tested for his yearly heartworm test, it was positive. 

Now, if you follow the packaging instructions on Iverheart and Interceptor (I know these for sure since this is what our clinic sells) and your dog ends up with a heartworm infestation at the end of the year, then they pay for your treatment. If you aren't dosing your dogs correctly then it is on you. 

I feel that you can stretch your dog's medications out any which way you want, but I would ultimately follow your vet's instructions, and the packaging instructions on these medications. Unless you're a trained professional I don't think you should risk your dog's health by tinkering with the meds that are designed to keep them healthy and heartworm free.

I think if you live in an area where it gets really cold in the winter, then you can skip on the flea and tick treatments. That is what we do, but then again, we do that with the approval of our vet.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Good conversation here guys.

I will throw this in just as food for thought..... 

Parasites and dogs are a symbiotic relationship. If the parasites end up killing the dog, the parasite will die as well. It's obviously not to their advantage to kill their host. I have known of several heartworm positive dogs that tested positive, were not treated, but their immune systems were boosted by homeopathy and a species appropriate diet. They were not bombarded with insecticides or poisons, but were brought to optimum health. They were retested in 6 months. It was a light positive. Tested one year later - clear. 

A healthy dog is not attractive to parasites. Parasites are going to prey on dogs that have weaker immune systems. I'm not saying to forego flea/tick/heartworm meds. I am just saying that the healthier your dog is, the less likely it will be to get a deadly parasitic infection.

If you have a dog with an immune system disorder, chronic disease, etc. then they are likely to be attractive to parasites. Keep your dog at the optimum body condition with an intact immune system (not bombarded with vaccines), and your dog will be much more able to fight off any parasites that head their way.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

skwerlylove said:


> I feel that you can stretch your dog's medications out any which way you want, but I would ultimately follow your vet's instructions, and the packaging instructions on these medications. Unless you're a trained professional I don't think you should risk your dog's health by tinkering with the meds that are designed to keep them healthy and heartworm free.
> 
> I think if you live in an area where it gets really cold in the winter, then you can skip on the flea and tick treatments. That is what we do, but then again, we do that with the approval of our vet.


I don't necessarily think this is a bad view to take, but I would like to point out that it's important to remember that heartworm preventative is a product and, in the end, these 'preventatives' are produced by companies whose main goal is to _sell something_. These companies are the same ones that educate vets in school about nutrition and preventative health.

This is not to suggest that vets are simply out to get your money, but it is important to remember that while they are trained, they were not trained impartially, and that a veterinarian's advice, while it can certainly be good and often should be followed, does not have to be the 'be all, end all' of how you maintain your dog's health. 

Ask questions, educate yourself and make informed decisions about your dog's well being. Use your veterinarian as a resource, but not as the only one.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Please research the life cycle of the Heartworm. You will see for yourself that using the "treatment" every 45 days is no different than using it every 30 days. You could even go every 60 days. I don't recommend that just because I'd rather be safe, but just saying. Also, the pups that are on the meds every 30 days, and come up positive, most likely they aren't swallowing the meds. :wink: 

PS~ Please be sure to research this info. Make your own informed decision as to how to use the meds. Never just take someone’s view from a message board to be correct when it comes to your pets health and well being.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i really hope my dexter takes his heartgard this month....he was on interceptor for a couple months but my vet changed to heartgard and its not a crushable pill anymore..its a jerly smelling chewy one...but dexter is picky when it comes to jerky smellin chews...oh boy


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Even with year round 30 day prevention I have heard of dogs getting the heartworm disease, as with any drug, no drug is 100% effective. And all you have to do to get the 'guarantee' is heartworm test annually and purchase the preventative enough for once a month preventative, so 12 pills a year, that doesn't mean you have to give it every 30 days. I have always done the 45 day preventative and have never had a problem. The information Tracy gave is excellent.

Years ago I was told by a Merial (Heartgard) Rep that they did the tests/trials and the heartworm prevention was effective for longer than 30 days, they just chose 30 days as they felt that was easier for the owners to remember than 45 days or so.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> Years ago I was told by a Merial (Heartgard) Rep that they did the tests/trials and the heartworm prevention was effective for longer than 30 days, they just chose 30 days as they felt that was easier for the owners to remember than 45 days or so.


My daughter was a tech for years, and she was given the exact same information by her rep. 

I'm trying hard not to be insulted at the arrogance of the nameless people who did this because they believe I am not intelligent, diligent or organized enough to not be able to think with 45 days versus 30. Yeah, I know, if it's every 30, then all one has to remember is "on the 1st" or whatever calendar date you start on. 

Even so, it's still insulting. :nmad2:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tink said:


> My daughter was a tech for years, and she was given the exact same information by her rep.
> 
> I'm trying hard not to be insulted at the arrogance of the nameless people who did this because they believe I am not intelligent, diligent or organized enough to not be able to think with 45 days versus 30. Yeah, I know, if it's every 30, then all one has to remember is "on the 1st" or whatever calendar date you start on.
> 
> Even so, it's still insulting. :nmad2:


It's insulting because you are, unfortunately, not the normal pet owner. You truly care about your dogs. You are conscientous and want the best for them. You think for yourself. 

I dare say..... many, many dog owners just don't care that much. They would NOT remember every 45 days. Even remembering every 30 days is a stretch. That's why they put those little stickers in the package - because people don't remember that they give a pill on the first of the month. 

Sad but true.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I also find it insulting and ridiculous that these med companies and Vets lump every pet owner as a whole. I don't give my dogs any meds that I don't research first. Not just the med, but the whole idea behind it. I don't just swallow my Vets advice on anything, really. I want to know why, when, how and what. It has offended a few along the way, but I'm okay with that. At least I know that I'm doing the very best for my pups, and if it means having to change Vets, I can do that too.  I wouldn't take any med myself, nor give it to my children just because someone said so, so why do that to your pets? If it matters to you, arm yourself with knowledge.


----------

